Show HN: ₿ (U+20BF) Bitcoin Unicode Symbol - jrbedard
======
nayuki
Proposal: [http://www.unicode.org/L2/L2015/15229-bitcoin-
sign.pdf](http://www.unicode.org/L2/L2015/15229-bitcoin-sign.pdf) (Ken
Shirriff, 2015-10-02)

